# battery question



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey i race indoor with my truck and have been looking at new batteries, i know how to pick out a good batt by the numbers and stuff all i want to ask is, does anyone know anything about the ib3800, they have great numbers but i want to have an opinion from some who has raced them. any help would be great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know the whole story behind this....

I purchased several Epic Zapped 3800's which have the same tin sleeving as the IB's, which means to me they come from the same factory, but I don't know that for sure. I've been very happy with them...great voltage and flat curve. However, they don't seem to cycle as well during a race day. It takes them several hours to 'sit' so I can charge them again. But, for the money I paid per pack, I don't have any complaints.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

you cycle your pack during a race day? If you put them on a heating pad they charger alot eaiser! Do you mind if i ask what you paid for them?


Brandon Snyder


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

smc IB 3800 are rock solid! i run mine twice a day and they run great! check out rc4less for great packs and prices.


----------



## redheat8 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.smc-racing.com/, best cells around , use them in my TC3's, RED


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

redheat8 said:


> http://www.smc-racing.com/, best cells around , use them in my TC3's, RED


There is no best it is just your opinion my opinion is i like whip-lash. It just like me saying pepsi is my favorite but it is just my opinion!

Brandon


----------



## Larrio (Sep 11, 2005)

Those should be decent. A lot of the professionals recommend www.cheapbatterypacks.com for custom setups and upgraded options


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Larrio said:


> Those should be decent. A lot of the professionals recommend www.cheapbatterypacks.com for custom setups and upgraded options


What are you talking about?

Brandon


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Professionals??????


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Z-Main Loser said:


> Professionals??????


What pros run those?


----------

